# Tools of the Trade?



## UberTonyInTampa (May 9, 2014)

Hey Uber Peeps!

As a new driver I am looking for recommendations on what tools you use as an Uber driver? Do you use any log books, software or aps to track mileage and expenses? What do you have in the vehicle that has enhanced your Uber experience? 

Any advice would be warmly welcomed!

Thanks!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Waze is a popular maps application for driving.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I really like the u light. I have mine attached to the passenger side windshield. I only plug it in at night. 

They gave me a windshield mount phone holder. I couldn't get it to work at all because f the angle of my windshield and the size of my dash. Instead, I found a vent clip phone holder on amazon that works much better.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I use "triplog" on my Android. I enter my odometer reading and time when I start the shift, and hit the "start gps tracking". And then end my shift at the end. Means I no longer keep an index card for each day with starting/ending mileage info.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I really like the u light. I have mine attached to the passenger side windshield. I only plug it in at night.


I've seen those on a handful of cars around here, and have no idea where to get one.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I got mine when they sent me my phone.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Interesting. I got a little Uber air freshener when they sent my phone, but nothing else.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I would email the manager for your city. If you've seen them, you know they're available. At night, my riders always thank me for having it on.


----------



## musiclover408 (May 7, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I would email the manager for your city. If you've seen them, you know they're available. At night, my riders always thank me for having it on.


Can you take a picture of this? I have no idea what these even look like. Thanks!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The windshield sign. It glow blue at night. Just looks white during the day.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

This is the phone holder I have. I can't use a windshield suction cup one because of the shape of my dash and windshield. This one mounts on a vent. I've never had it fall off and it holds the phone very securely.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=6XBCT3B3MGIXBVAL


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

This is the one I use. Simplest and best holder I have ever had.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=NSWMIVKHWBCJQVZG

Actually I use the the one uber provided for my uber phone. It suctions to my console next to my shifter. I use this one for my own phone running my Sidecar, Lyft and navigation.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I very quickly bought a ProClip for my car. They have solid phone mounts. A custom mount for my car, a horizontal adapter that allows me to hold two phones, custom holders for both the Uber iPhone and one for my personal Nexus 5. Everything is kept below the dashline so it doesn't interfere with road sight. Add to it that these are mounted right above my Chevy MyLink, and riders always exclaim over all the screens.


----------



## AndyB588 (Dec 10, 2014)

The initial car mount Uber sent me warped after leaving it on my dash in the hot sun one day. Then I ordered an "Airframe" clip (like the one above) that mounts to the vent and it works good for the IPhone.. until the first time that I had my heater on and during a trip it just shut down do to "Overheating." Luckily it cooled down before the trip ended and I was able to restart it.  I'm now using the Arkon+MG279. It's probably the best car mount I've had. And most importantly I don't have to take my Note 2 out of it's case to use it.


----------



## Orwhatuwill (Nov 28, 2014)

Where do you get the U light from?


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> I use "triplog" on my Android. I enter my odometer reading and time when I start the shift, and hit the "start gps tracking". And then end my shift at the end. Means I no longer keep an index card for each day with starting/ending mileage info.


Just downloaded the app, thanks!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Orwhatuwill said:


> Where do you get the U light from?


Somebody said in another thread that they don't send them out anymore, and some police agencies may have a problem with a blue light in the windshield. Someone else said they got one on E-bay. I've seen a couple guys with them when I've been out driving, and it does make the car easier to locate. I still am just using the one I printed out from a link.


----------



## AndyB588 (Dec 10, 2014)

True on the illegal thing.. No colored lights can be visible from the outside of the car above the dashboard. Then depending on location, a blinking yellow light can be used for safety. IE Taxis doing a pickup or utility trucks.. I'd be interested in seeing if cops would be ok with an Uber using one. I had been looking for some way to stick out from the mass of cars so that my rider can find me easily.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I got mine when they sent me my phone.


THREAD # 6/ JOANNE: Your Boston Terrier
is asking me why you haven't stopped @
Uber HQ and requisitioned your very own
U-light?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> I very quickly bought a ProClip for my car. They have solid phone mounts. A custom mount for my car, a horizontal adapter that allows me to hold two phones, custom holders for both the Uber iPhone and one for my personal Nexus 5. Everything is kept below the dashline so it doesn't interfere with road sight. Add to it that these are mounted right above my Chevy MyLink, and riders always exclaim over all the screens.


THREAD # 13/ UBERSONIC: Thanks for the
details on that intelligent setup. How about
a photo or two for us?


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> THREAD # 13/ UBERSONIC: Thanks for the
> details on that intelligent setup. How about
> a photo or two for us?












Power is provided by hardwired 3amp USB ports hidden in the left cubby.


----------

